# Introducing the superblog - post your questions, tanks and anything else you please



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to introduce our new superblog on aquaristmagazine.com

You can find a guide to adding posts and explore this new site here: http://superblog.aquaristmagazine.com/how-to-add-posts/ 

It's free to register and you can share anything related to fishkeeping with our readers. 

I hope you enjoy taking a look at the site and I would like to extend a warm welcome to anybody that would like to register and add posts.


----------

